# PedalPCB Acid Rain Fuzz



## fig (Mar 4, 2022)

I had posted pictures of a couple of builds on another thread, but a few folks pointed out to me they really belong here 

This is an original BuggFX design, and in my opinion, this is how an Si fuzz pedal _should_ sound. The Baxandall TS gives you great leverage to play through chords or saw through the single notes all over the fretboard.

If fuzz is in your future, you should build this pedal.








						Acid Rain Fuzz - PedalPCB.com
					

PedalPCB Original Fuzz




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## giovanni (Mar 4, 2022)

Nice! What’s that harness thing in the top picture?


----------



## fig (Mar 4, 2022)

Oh that? That's a "harness thing". 

It's a couple of pogo pin test clips and the PedalPCB mini protoboard. It's just a way to test the board prior to soldering wires.
Here's how they work...._warning_ watching loop too long may result in "spring fever"


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 4, 2022)

fig said:


> Oh that? That's a "harness thing".
> 
> It's a couple of pogo pin test clips and the PedalPCB mini protoboard. It's just a way to test the board prior to soldering wires.
> Here's how they work...._warning_ watching loop too long may result in "spring fever"



I need some of those!


----------



## giovanni (Mar 4, 2022)

How do you even come up with this stuff?!? Very very clever! I usually rock it after boxing it although a recent experience has made me reconsider that approach and now my OCD brain wants this same harness thing.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 4, 2022)

Forgot to ask: where did you buy them? Red clip and all?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 4, 2022)

Well crap...one more to add to the list. Got a bunch of BC549C's laying around I think so, yeah, can build it!


----------



## andare (Mar 4, 2022)

Musikding sent me this PCB by mistake when I ordered the Photon Vibe, so it's lying around.

Fig, why do you never use ceramic caps? I assume those yellow bulbs are tantalums


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 4, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Forgot to ask: where did you buy them? Red clip and all?



+1


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 4, 2022)

andare said:


> Fig, why do you never use ceramic caps? I assume those yellow bulbs are tantalums


I think Fig is like me...he likes using tantalums in place of electrolytic. I've started doing this myself. Unless it's specifically called for, I use tantalums. Mainly because they take up less space but also because they last longer and have the potential for less noise.


----------



## fig (Mar 4, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Forgot to ask: where did you buy them? Red clip and all?





chongmagic said:


> +1


I bought them at theBay...I'll send you both (and anyone who wants it) the seller link. You can configure them with however many pins/rows you like...They come with the clip and the jumper wires.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 4, 2022)

fig said:


> I bought them at theBay...I'll send you both (and anyone who wants it) the seller link. You can configure them with however many pins/rows you like...They come with the clip and the jumper wires.


Oooo...yeah, gimme, gimme! Love me some cool tools.


----------



## fig (Mar 4, 2022)

andare said:


> Musikding sent me this PCB by mistake when I ordered the Photon Vibe, so it's lying around.
> 
> Fig, why do you never use ceramic caps? I assume those yellow bulbs are tantalums





jeffwhitfield said:


> I think Fig is like me...he likes using tantalums in place of electrolytic. I've started doing this myself. Unless it's specifically called for, I use tantalums. Mainly because they take up less space but also because they last longer and have the potential for less noise.


Well, yeah....what he said.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 4, 2022)

fig said:


> Well, yeah....what he said.


My understanding is that wasn't always the case. Apparently, tantalums have gone down in price in recent years and gotten much better in terms of quality.


----------



## andare (Mar 4, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> My understanding is that wasn't always the case. Apparently, tantalums have gone down in price in recent years and gotten much better in terms of quality.


I read that tantalums are noisy in the signal path and can explode


----------



## Betty Wont (Mar 4, 2022)

andare said:


> I read that tantalums are noisy in the signal path and can explode


Pedals generally aren't subjected to the stresses and strains that plague capacitors in something like a Hifi Amp. High voltage, heat, longer power cycles, vent exposures, circuit size... Pedals are very low impact devices to their components. In a standard pedal, you really shouldn't be seeing any capacitor failure or noticeable audio differences between different capacitor types unless they are installed wrong or overrated for voltage.


----------



## fig (Mar 4, 2022)

andare said:


> I read that tantalums are noisy in the signal path and can explode


I imagine _anything_ exploding in the signal path would create some noise


----------



## andare (Mar 4, 2022)

fig said:


> I imagine _anything_ exploding in the signal path would create some noise


Toan for days


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 4, 2022)

Probably one of my favorite Fuzz Pedals


----------



## Barry (Mar 4, 2022)

fig said:


> I bought them at theBay...I'll send you both (and anyone who wants it) the seller link. You can configure them with however many pins/rows you like...They come with the clip and the jumper wires.


Me too!


----------



## almondcity (Mar 4, 2022)

How's this compare to a big muff?


----------



## fig (Mar 4, 2022)

almondcity said:


> How's this compare to a big muff?


Great question! 

The baxandall stack rather than the BMP mid-scoop in 4th stage gives the circuit an entire new identity. From bump and grind to claw marks down your back.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 4, 2022)

fig said:


> I had posted pictures of a couple of builds on another thread, but a few folks pointed out to me they really belong here
> 
> This is an original BuggFX design, and in my opinion, this is how an Si fuzz pedal _should_ sound. The Baxandall TS gives you great leverage to play through chords or saw through the single notes all over the fretboard.
> 
> ...


Tribute to your Build at *Project Development:*





						Acid Rain Fuzz Mockup Pedal - Inspired by fig
					

This is a PedalPCB Original Design, fig approved!!!




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## DAJE (Mar 4, 2022)

fig said:


> This is an original BuggFX design, and in my opinion, this is how an Si fuzz pedal _should_ sound. The Baxandall TS gives you great leverage to play through chords or saw through the single notes all over the fretboard.
> 
> If fuzz is in your future, you should build this pedal.



Just yesterday, as I was on an online shopping spree amassing supplies for a bunch of upcoming builds, I needed one BC549C, and ordered 10 because they were about US 10c each at the Australian supplier I was buying from (AU 14c). Needed to buy some extras to get above the free shipping minimum, so I just bought multiples of various caps and trannies. 

And today I see this, calling for 4 BC549Cs. OK, I can take a hint; added to wishlist. Thanks Fig!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 4, 2022)

DAJE said:


> Just yesterday, as I was on an online shopping spree amassing supplies for a bunch of upcoming builds, I needed one BC549C, and ordered 10 because they were about US 10c each at the Australian supplier I was buying from (AU 14c). Needed to buy some extras to get above the free shipping minimum, so I just bought multiples of various caps and trannies.
> 
> And today I see this, calling for 4 BC549Cs. OK, I can take a hint; added to wishlist. Thanks Fig!


Sucker!


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 5, 2022)

fig said:


> I bought them at theBay...I'll send you both (and anyone who wants it) the seller link. You can configure them with however many pins/rows you like...They come with the clip and the jumper wires.


Uhm… any reason not to just post the link in the thread?

If so, send me the ewe are ‘ell… 🙏🏽


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Uhm… any reason not to just post the link in the thread?
> 
> If so, send me the ewe are ‘ell… 🙏🏽



In case at some point in the future they decide to start selling something like autographed glamour-shots of Putin instead of pogo-pins. My favorite C280 seller switched to lingerie just last month. I mean, you can only own so many babydoll nighties. 

Speaking of 'unmentionables' (I just love that segue)...I remember a particular company Christmas party. Just as I was being introduced to speak, I noticed something protruding from my pant leg...I recognized it immead....imedia...right away! It was a pair of my wife's pink panties that had static'd itself to the inside of my trousers. I walked to the podium....gave the audience a puzzled look....shoved my hands down my pants pockets and fidgeted around a moment...squirmed a bit, then reached down and yanked the undies from my pants, held them high and exclaimed "TA DA!" Everyone thought it was hilarious.....except my wife.

Link sent.


----------



## almondcity (Mar 5, 2022)

Man I have a spare 4 knob enclosure, I was waiting for the Wooly Mammoth to be available but this one intrigues me


----------



## Robert (Mar 5, 2022)

almondcity said:


> I was waiting for the Wooly Mammoth to be available but this one intrigues me


Those arrived yesterday, I'm just waiting for DHL to deliver the parts (hopefully today) so I can verify the board.


----------



## Coda (Mar 5, 2022)

That breakout board on the footswitch looks a bit rough...


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

Coda said:


> That breakout board on the footswitch looks a bit rough...


Someone else pointed out it could use a bit more solder...maybe I'll touch it up for good measure.


----------



## Coda (Mar 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Someone else pointed out it could use a bit more solder...maybe I'll touch it up for good measure.


I usually cover the entire thing with a thick layer of solder.


----------



## Phil hodson (Mar 8, 2022)

I’m Interested in those clips. Looks like a great addition to a test bed. Does your source ship to Canada!??


----------



## Phil hodson (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks again Fig!!!!
I will drop them a line and see.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 16, 2022)

Ok, just built my Acid Rain Fuzz (build report coming soon) and all I can say is...holy shit! The tones I'm getting out of this thing are absolutely insane. Virtually every amp model I throw at it sounds freaking awesome. The harmonics of it are super tight with some good compression to boot. Serious sustain with this thing. I think I like it even better than a Muff. It's that good.


----------



## almondcity (Mar 16, 2022)

I've been looking at this and the Thorpy Fallout Cloud, which seems to be very close to this but with the clipping diodes

Anyone got both pedals? I built a Catalinbread Manx Loghtan which is a muff with bass and treble and was very disappointed in it. Wondering if one of these are more up my alley


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 16, 2022)

Yeah Bugg should market this pedal, it is one of the best fuzzes I have ever used.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 16, 2022)

almondcity said:


> I've been looking at this and the Thorpy Fallout Cloud, which seems to be very close to this but with the clipping diodes
> 
> Anyone got both pedals? I built a Catalinbread Manx Loghtan which is a muff with bass and treble and was very disappointed in it. Wondering if one of these are more up my alley


The Thorpy is a modified Muff circuit. Whereas the Acid Rain appears to diverge quite a bit from a typical Muff circuit. The Thorpy sounds good….but it’s more or less just a different Muff flavor


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 16, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> Yeah Bugg should market this pedal, it is one of the best fuzzes I have ever used.


I wonder…Would it be ok to build and sell Acid Rain pedals on Reverb? I’m tempted to try to see what the response is like.


----------



## Robert (Mar 16, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Would it be ok to build and sell Acid Rain pedals on Reverb?



Of course.


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 16, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> ... they take up less space but also because they last longer and have the potential for less noise ...


... and damn they look good!


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 16, 2022)

Well ... just added Acid Rain to my next PedalPCB order!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 16, 2022)

Robert said:


> Of course.


Figured so...but I don't like stomping on toes.


----------



## fig (Mar 16, 2022)

@jeffwhitfield 

You could do a Raincoat + Acid Rain = Hard Rain.
Graphics might include a tattered streaked raincoat on a shadowy figure as the acid-rain melts through on it's way to menacing puddle below.

No wait....I think I'll do that....oh well it's out there now


----------



## music6000 (Mar 16, 2022)

fig said:


> @jeffwhitfield
> 
> You could do a Raincoat + Acid Rain = Hard Rain.
> Graphics might include a tattered streaked raincoat on a shadowy figure as the acid-rain melts through on it's way to menacing puddle below.
> ...


Acid Rain Fuzz with 9v Battery:


----------



## fig (Mar 16, 2022)

Perfect!


----------



## DAJE (Mar 16, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> Well ... just added Acid Rain to my next PedalPCB order!


I will certainly be adding one to my next order.


----------



## Coda (Mar 16, 2022)

How does it compare to the Raincoat?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 16, 2022)

fig said:


> @jeffwhitfield
> 
> You could do a Raincoat + Acid Rain = Hard Rain.
> Graphics might include a tattered streaked raincoat on a shadowy figure as the acid-rain melts through on it's way to menacing puddle below.
> ...


Dammit, stop feeding my mind with good ideas! 🤪


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 16, 2022)

Coda said:


> How does it compare to the Raincoat?


Main difference is the EQ. Acid Rain has Treble and Bass. Raincoat just has a single tone knob. Other than that, looks like the circuits are nearly identical, right?


----------



## Coda (Mar 16, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Main difference is the EQ. Acid Rain has Treble and Bass. Raincoat just has a single tone knob. Other than that, looks like the circuits are nearly identical, right?



That’s what I was thinking. I just built the Raincoat (don’t worry, a build report is coming @thewintersoldier). Briefly looking over the schematics, they are pretty similar…


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 17, 2022)

It’s been ages since I looked at these schematics (Raincoat/Acid Rain), but I vaguely recall the Quarantine Fuzz is in the same ballpark?

(Still stuck on my phone, which is not the greatest for comparing schematics — getting a new computer used to be an exciting endevour, now it’s just another tedious task.)


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 17, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> It’s been ages since I looked at these schematics (Raincoat/Acid Rain), but I vaguely recall the Quarantine Fuzz is in the same ballpark?
> 
> (Still stuck on my phone, which is not the greatest for comparing schematics — getting a new computer used to be an exciting endevour, now it’s just another tedious task.)


Quarantine and Raincoat are identical. They just have two different board layouts is all. 

The Raincoat and Acid Rain are nearly identical with the exception of the EQ stage. In the Raincoat, it's a simple tone control right after the 4th transistor stage. With the Acid Rain, a more complex EQ stage is added between the 3rd and 4th transistor stages. They should be identical in tone with a flat EQ though.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 17, 2022)

Cheers Jeff!
May have to build up my Quarantine for the end of the month.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 17, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Cheers Jeff!
> May have to build up my Quarantine for the end of the month.


Heh, put that sucker in a round clear enclosure so you can show off the board design.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 17, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Heh, put that sucker in a round clear enclosure so you can show off the board design.


Here's Chuck's Build:





						Igor!  The monster Lives!
					






					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 17, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Here's Chuck's Build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. That's awesome sauce right there.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 18, 2022)

All this love for the bugg fuzzes inspired me to plug my thinline into my quarantine fuzz.  Man, I have a new appreciation for this thing. It really is a great sounding fuzz, just wasn't my favorite with the basses I've been favoring lately. If I put together a guitar board, it's on the shortlist for sure.


----------



## allsmoke (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> I bought them at theBay...I'll send you both (and anyone who wants it) the seller link. You can configure them with however many pins/rows you like...They come with the clip and the jumper wires.


I'd love the seller link please


----------

